# Pats vs 'Boys..preview of Super Bowl XLII ?



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

It's a battle of unbeatens ... and a potential preview of Super Bowl XLII.

It's T.O. vs. Moss, Romo vs. Brady.

It's 5-0 New England vs. 5-0 Dallas

Sunday at Texas Stadium (4:15 p.m. ET).

Who's gonna win? Is there a real possibility this is the Super Bowl Preview?

I'm really stoked to see this game this weekend! It should be great !

I say Pats 31 Dallas 20

Ryan


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

No one beats the PATS this year they are just way to strong.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I would love to see the Cowboys win, but I think the Pats will take advantage of the poor pass coverage. I think if they were to start and run Barber A LOT they might have a chance.


----------

